# Any trick to taking off stock shift knob



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi,
I have a 2001 Sentra SE and I bought an aftermarket shift knob for it. Only problem is I can't figure out how to get the stock knob off to put it on. Any help, would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

If you search, you will find diff't methods. Most will say to use either channel locks or vice grips, and just turn counter-clockwise. If you plan to keep your stock knob, you might want to wrap a towel around it. I believe Nissan uses a lock-tite on the threads. Just clamp down, and turn.

Good luck,

Josh


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

try a heat gun or hair dryer on it for a little then try twisting it off. that will soften up that glue in there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

vise-grip and a piece of rag will work.
bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will try these methods


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hahaha, the B15 SE shift knob is notorious for being "welded" on................most people have had to hacksaw theirs off.........hope you don't plan on keeping it


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

When I bought my 03 spec my shift knob was loose. Good luck getting yours off though,  .


----------

